# Anyone taken in a rescue?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

So, we have been thinking about adding another Vizsla to our lives. Pippa just turned one, and to be honest, I've never been happier. We have a (possible) opportunity to take in a 7 year old Vizsla female that has been given up for rescue recently. I have not met her yet, but might drive up to visit her this weekend. Again, we are in the beginning stages, so I am not even sure this is going to go through, but we are definitely starting to seriously think about this.

Just wondering, has anyone adopted an older Vizsla with a younger pup in the house? What issues arose? What do I need to be thinking about/planning for? How do you know if your Vizsla should be just an only or if they would do okay with a sibling?


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Pippa31!

We rescued a ~1 year old V when we already had a 2 year old V. This isn't the age range you are looking at, but I thought I would share our experiences. We rescued Bella from Colorado/Wyoming Vizsla Rescue. They screen the dogs to check for major issues and health problems so we knew that she was healthy and liked people. Our one major concern was how she was with other dogs, so we asked the foster family (who had two Vs of their own) to take her and us to a dog park she had never been to before to watch her interactions with new dogs. She did okay, but we learned that we would have to teach her proper greeting technique. We then introduced Darwin and Bella on NEUTRAL territory. I can't stress this enough. Both dogs should be somewhere they aren't going to be defensive. The dogs played and we decided to rescue Bella. On the day we brought Bella home, we again brought both dogs to a neutral place to get them nice and tired and then introduced Bella to our home.

Bella has come a long way, but expect baggage from the rescue. You will most likely never know her background and things she is scared of or things that sets her off. It will be a learning experience for a few months. We have had Bella for about 8 months now and she is 100% part of the family. She learned our rules, and Darwin and she are inseparable. It was a great decision on our part, but a much different experience from getting a puppy from a breeder. 

Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will be happy to answer!

Good luck!

K


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We consider our V girl a rescue - she did not come from an official Vizsla Rescue, but changed several homes prior to us finding her. 
Bringing her home was the best decision - our dogs are about 1 year apart (Max was 4 month old at the time). 
I agree with Keneomac - a lot of rescues have some problems, but if you are willing to work with the dog, the rewards will be wonderful!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Pippa, 
I've touched on this issue a few times. 20 years ago we rescued a black cocker spaniel to join our _puppy mill _ blonde cocker spaniel so it wouldn't be lonely.
Worst mistake we made. We didn't really understand dogs back then (if you could say I understand anything about them now???) but we thought Houston would like a buddy.

The rescue came with baggage and a personality that not only caused our Houston to hate life but us to regret the choice. Ozzie was 100% undisciplined alpha and lasted in our house a total of two weeks before I took it to work and it became "the shop dog." Here it lived out the next three years happily until he got run over by a tractor.

7 year old dogs are hard wired by then and are going to have very set behavior patterns that will be almost impossible to change. 

If this were me doing this I would first take the rescue for a long city walk. How does it react to the world? How does it mind you? Is it afraid? Is it timid? Is it aggressive? A long city walk will give you an good indication on all these things.

Then a long walk with your current dog and the rescue in a safe environment. How do they interact? Who is acting dominate? 

Are you ok with your current dog becoming submissive to the new dog? Be honest. They will sort it out but it may not be the way you want.

Be able to say yes this is a correct fit but brave enough to say no it is not. There should be the right family for the dog. It may be yours or it may not be.

Don't let pity direct your decision. What is best for your family. 

My .02 for what it's worth.

Now off for a walk with my beasts.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Once again, not the same age range, but I rescued Zsa Zsa when she was 13 months old. We got time to socialise Ozkar and Zsa Zsa at the rescue centre several times for a few hours each time to ensure they got along and then we brought Zsa Zsa home. Her and Ozkar adored each other from the get go.

Zsa Zsa did come with some issues which we had to work and and are still working on and may never solve. Chewing furniture being one. Rustling bushes was another. The bushes we overcame, the furniture destruction remains.

Zsa Zsa has also taken a lot more effort to train to hunt with me as she lived in the bush on her own for 3-4 months and had to learn to hunt for herself in order to survive. 

Ozkar and Zsa Zsa didn't get too much time together, before my ex took him away. That's when I started looking for another V and Astro turned up. He wasn't a rescue as such, but was a rehome at 7 months of age. With him, I had not even met him, nor introduced him to Zsa Zsa or Ozkar. He just literally became available one day through the original breeder and the next day he was dropped off. We let him and Zsa Zsa meet at home, not neutral ground. It was just circumstantial the way it went down and not a planned way to introduce them. Luckily they all turned out to get along and Astro has become an amazingly gorgeous boy. 

Zsa Zsa rules the roost though.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Pippa31! Hope this post doesn't seem too intrusive, but the first question that popped into my mind is whether you and your husband might want to have (human) children at some point in the future. We chose to bring a puppy into our family because I have had personal experience with wonderful rescue dogs being very unpredictable. I'd feel nervous about setting up a situation where my rescue with an unknown past needed to interact with my future toddler. This may not be a concern for your family at all, but thought I'd mention it--

Exciting possibility! Keep us posted! How did you learn about this dog?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

As a foster volunteer, I have a little different view of the situation. There are many different reasons that dogs are placed into rescue, most of them being that the dog just doesn't fit into to their human's lifestyle any longer. I applaud you for considering bringing a rescue dog into your home. While there may be some "baggage" the dogs that come from vizsla rescue have been thoroughly evaluated and will NOT be placed in a home where it's not a good fit.

Keep an open mind but also be honest about what you want or expect from a new dog. There are no perfect dogs, like people, we come to love them both for all of their faults and in spite of them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it can go either way. You might get the dog of your dreams or your nightmares. Ive heard of both happening. It depends on how truthful the original owners were with the rescue. How much information the rescue is going to share with you. Then last take a long hard look on how you answer their questions. 
My nephew is a trainer and has helped out some Lab rescues in the past.
The way the rescue would describe the dog , and what the dog was really like was a huge difference most of the time.
They would asked him to keep a dog for two - three months. Work with it on obedience and manners. Then it would be going to a foster home with a better chance of getting a forever home.
That wasn't really the rescues agenda with the last two dogs. They knew the dogs could never be placed because of their problems. They also knew it was being taken care of with food and shelter as long as he had it. So they lied about the dogs temperament and health problems. Then started not answering phone calls or emails when he told them that these dogs needed more than he would be able to provide. He finally after a year found a home for one of them with a dog therapist, that wanted her because she was an intersting case. So he paid to transport her out of state. The second one he still has. You can't hardly touch this dog without it trying to bite. It has fear aggression. His wife worked with it on trying to gain it trust but it has never over came it. They have kids so this dog always has to be kenneled outside. It does like one of their other dogs, so it is exercised tethered to a bigger lab.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your feedback and advice. I do want to reassure everyone that we were going into this with open eyes (and open hearts). I have considered many, many, many of the factors raised. 

Turns out the Vizsla was adopted to another family before we could get the chance to meet her. Their application was processed before ours...and she needed a home.

I believe everything happens for a reason. It wasn't meant to be for us this time. That being said, we're keeping the door open on this. 

Pippa is sleeping next to me on the couch after a long swim and hike this afternoon. Life is good.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sadly looks like another family is losing their homes and has to give up
two young v-girls .

This is in the Sacramento California area.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/3188099377.html


RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's good that the V found a home and I agree that everything happens for a reason and the timing was off with this one, but it just gives you more time to find the perfect dog for your family! 

I'm definitely all for giving a rescued dog a home - that's how my sweet Cash came to live with me. He was found abandoned in a field and badly injured. I have no idea what his background was or how he came to be in such a horrible situation, but luckily he doesn't have any baggage such as fear or trust issues. Now some of that could have been because he was so young when he was found - he's only about 10 months now. I do know that most rescues seem to understand that they've been rescued and are so grateful to have a loving home that they form strong bonds with their new families. Obviously that isn't always the case, but I think that a lot of issues can be dealt with as long as you have evaluated the dog and feel that it's a good fit for your family. 

RBD - you can't post links like that around me, especially with dogs in my area that need a home - I'm a big softie for any animal that needs a home


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We rescued Chuck when he was 11 months old and Riley was 13 months old. Unfortunately, we didn't have time to get to know him or any of his quirky behaviors because his 2nd owner literally dumped him on our doorstep on a Sunday night at 9:30 because they were leaving for vacation the next day. We got lucky and Chuck fit right in. His main issue was he was starved for attention. We can deal with that. We have also noticed over time that he is skittish about certain motions which has led us to believe that he was hit at some point in his life. I'm with everyone else in saying that prescreening your rescue is a very good idea, but on the other hand, we jumped in with both feet and wouldn't trade our rescue for the world.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

There's a beautiful 1 1/2 year old male that is looking for a new home in Cleveland, OH too. They didn't really site their reason for looking for a new home, except that they have chickens and "this breed isn't working out."

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pet/3180103223.html


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"WOOF (Wonderful Opportunities for Occupants & Fidos) is a pilot project for fostering dogs started by San Francisco Animal Care, the animal control people for SF. 

It is a program to help over crowding in the animal shelters and the city's panhandlers. 

People who were formerly homeless and have been carefully screened & complete a job readiness program are matched with
a dog in the shelter that needs a little extra socialization, needs to be
neutered, are too young to be adopted or are rowdy and need to learn to focus on humans.

The people are paid a stipend of $50 to $75 a week, dog food, vet care, toys, and leashes are provided.The program is intended to help both people and dogs as caring for an animal has been shown to help people who have been isolated & disenfranchised.

The people will be trained in some basic dog training techniques too.

Ironically *PETA* has offered the city of San Francisco $10,000 to *cancel * this program"

Found on VizslaWalk Yahoo Group this morning posted by Kay Ingle.

RBD


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We have a similar program at a local state prison that pairs homeless cats with inmates. The inmates have to be screened and be in good standing of course, but it is another program that I see as win-win because it helps the inmates and helps the cats that would otherwise be put down. 

PS- From my understanding, it seems like PETA would often rather see companion animals dead than living in a less-than-ideal situation. A lot of shelters, in my opinion, are similar. They have extremely strict adoption requirements that prevent a lot of people from adopting pets, and these pets are eventually put down. I would rather see a dog go to a home without a fenced yard and have a CHANCE at a happy life than be put down because a perfect home couldn't be found.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

have had 3 rescue pups in my life - 2 mutts & a **** a poo ( best duck dog I have ever seen ) they are just dogs that get a chance to go to a family that will love and train them for their lifetime! over 50yrs ago this is the advice my grandfather gave me when he gave me a English pointer pup - as you train the pup you too are being trained - a lifetime of responsibility to the pup - except failures and build from them - feelings are easily hurt - you are a reflection of your pup not the other way around - love given freely - a bond at home and in the field that is priceless - the list is a lot longer - the advice given so long ago has worked every DAY of my life!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

jjohnson said:


> We have a similar program at a local state prison that pairs homeless cats with inmates. The inmates have to be screened and be in good standing of course, but it is another program that I see as win-win because it helps the inmates and helps the cats that would otherwise be put down.
> 
> PS- From my understanding, *it seems like PETA would often rather see companion animals dead than living in a less-than-ideal situation.* A lot of shelters, in my opinion, are similar. They have extremely strict adoption requirements that prevent a lot of people from adopting pets, and these pets are eventually put down. I would rather see a dog go to a home without a fenced yard and have a CHANCE at a happy life than be put down because a perfect home couldn't be found.


If they truly were empathetic to the degree they claim, then a fairer assessment would be "Will the animal be in a better position than if it lived in the wild." If the answer is yes, then to me an adoption should be granted. However, they have criteria just like any large organisation. More designed to protect them from litigation than to actually serve it's true intended purpose of saving the lives of animals. While we shouldn't generalise too much, certainly PETA have a lot to answer for.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

For many years I've found my new best friends at the local dog pound. I don't know if that actually qualifies as a "rescue" but I think it does.

I like doing it this way because, around here, Animal Control (a.k.a. the dog pound) always has a disturbingly high kill rate. You know you are really, truly saving a life. However, adopting from the dog pound does require a strong commitment to accepting whatever you get, in terms of temperament, preexisting conditions, etc. It's a crap shoot, really. I've never failed to fall in love, right away, with my new best friend. though.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> For many years I've found my new best friends at the local dog pound. I don't know if that actually qualifies as a "rescue" but I think it does.
> 
> I like doing it this way because, around here, Animal Control (a.k.a. the dog pound) always has a disturbingly high kill rate. You know you are really, truly saving a life. However, adopting from the dog pound does require a strong commitment to accepting whatever you get, in terms of temperament, preexisting conditions, etc. It's a crap shoot, really. I've never failed to fall in love, right away, with my new best friend. though.


One of the best dogs I ever had was a "Pound Puppy" too. He was a half Labrador, half Corgi  He looked like a Short Wheelbase Labrador. Pretty cool dog though. Used to wait for me outside the school gate all day, then walk me home. Protected me from the local bullies several times. Nailed a German Shepherd to the ground after it tried to attack me and dusted up the dog across the road who was always harassing me when I was out front. Sandy will never be forgotten


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's a rescue, albeit at 8 weeks old, does that count?


----------

